# tranny input bearing



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

so pulled my transmission to change the clutch and noticed that my input bearing is shot. i was wondering how easy it is to replace or should i just go to a wrecking yard and get another. thanks


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

dentedsub said:


> so pulled my transmission to change the clutch and noticed that my input bearing is shot. i was wondering how easy it is to replace or should i just go to a wrecking yard and get another. thanks


Are you talking about the input shaft bearing just inside the front of the transmission, behind the shift fork and throwout bearing? How can you tell it's worn out?

If that's the case you are probably going to need the whole trans gone through, because that's likely not the only worn part.

Here's the manual... http://tiny.cc/nise4

-R


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

yes, that bearing. i actually just took the cover off the front and it looks like the whole thing could be shot.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

At this point, I think I'd be looking for a good used trans. Big job to rebuild one, especially without the special tools. Not to mention how much all the parts would cost.

-R


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i got a junk yard tranny today and got everything back in. i had no idea it would be such a big deal swapping that stupid shroud on the back. now my problem is that i drained the oil and can not find gl-4 anywhere. i got some 60w vr-1 motor oil from autozone cause it was the thickest motor oil i could find. i was wondering if anyone had good luck or problems running motor oil of any kind in there transmission.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

dentedsub said:


> i got a junk yard tranny today and got everything back in. i had no idea it would be such a big deal swapping that stupid shroud on the back. now my problem is that i drained the oil and can not find gl-4 anywhere. i got some 60w vr-1 motor oil from autozone cause it was the thickest motor oil i could find. i was wondering if anyone had good luck or problems running motor oil of any kind in there transmission.


Nissan calls for gear oil to be used. I guess you are going to be running the motor oil test for us. 

The straight shift tranny in my Honda requires 10w30, or 40 motor oil and it has worked perfectly for nearly 300,000 miles now, and there are std transmissions that even run ATF, so it's likely that your 60w oil will work okay.

Personally, I run Mobil 1, 75w90, fully synthetic gear oil in my Nissan trans. Not going to take any chances.

-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pennzoil make a synthetic 75W-90 GL-4 gear oil that will work; it's safe for "yellow metals," which not all GL-5's are. You may have been fine with just replacing the front input shaft bearing. It's a weakpoint of the trans due to insufficient oil capacity of the transmission. the oil flows toward the back of the trans and the bearing runs dry and eventually goes bad over time. Nissan corrected this with an updated trans case that has a higher fill hole, but this "fix" came a little too late and is an expensive fix. The new case adds about another quart to the trans capacity. What some people (with the original style case) do is jack up on the driver side frame to tilt the truck, which allows one to get additional oil into the transmission. You just have to remember if you go to check the level and the trucks not tilted, gear oil is going to come rushing out of the fill plug when you remove it!


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> Pennzoil make a synthetic 75W-90 GL-4 gear oil that will work; it's safe for "yellow metals," which not all GL-5's are. You may have been fine with just replacing the front input shaft bearing. It's a weakpoint of the trans due to insufficient oil capacity of the transmission. the oil flows toward the back of the trans and the bearing runs dry and eventually goes bad over time. Nissan corrected this with an updated trans case that has a higher fill hole, but this "fix" came a little too late and is an expensive fix. The new case adds about another quart to the trans capacity. What some people (with the original style case) do is jack up on the driver side frame to tilt the truck, which allows one to get additional oil into the transmission. You just have to remember if you go to check the level and the trucks not tilted, gear oil is going to come rushing out of the fill plug when you remove it!


i'll look for that penzoil. i didn't have enough time saturday to go too many places but napa and autozone didn't have any gl-4. it looked like metal shavings had started to beat up the counter shaft bearing too so i figured all the bearings probably needed replacing. if all i got to do to keep it from happening again is add more oil i'll make sure to dump the last of the third quart in the shifter before i put the boot back on. thanks


----------

